# Kung Fu Shoes - Yes or No?



## Ak1920 (May 20, 2020)

I'm trying to learn more about wearing shoes while practicing Kung Fu and what brands are most popular. Im not currently practicing but need to do some research so thought might as well ask some experts to get the facts. What is important? Flexibility, grip, canvas, etc. 

Any feedback is helpful. The brand I am researching is Feiyue. 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Trapboxer (May 20, 2020)

I actually like wrestling shoes for training

Sent from my moto e6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (May 20, 2020)

Depending on where I'm training I wear: on the mats...wrestling shoes or barefoot shoes. Outside...trainers.


----------



## ShortBridge (May 20, 2020)

I think it depends on where you are training an who you are training with. We wear street shoes in my kwoon, but sometimes when I'm visiting someone they have a different tradition. Same places train barefoot.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (May 20, 2020)

*Nike Air Monarch IV*


----------



## Flying Crane (May 20, 2020)

I don’t like the feuyue they just don’t fit my feet well.  I haven’t found any specifically “Kung fu” shoes that I think are worth a damn.  I wear New Balance, they fit my feet the best.  Typically a cross-trainer type shoe.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (May 21, 2020)

Flying Crane said:


> I wear New Balance, they fit my feet the best.  Typically a cross-trainer type shoe.


I have used New Balance for the past 10 years. Until last year I found out the Nike Air Monarch IV is much better. Now I have 7 pairs of Nike Air Monarch IV. Besides MA training, I even use it for my 3 miles running.


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (May 21, 2020)

Everything i have been to has either been barefoot, or they let you wear when ever when you dont have to be barefoot.   Only requisite (for non contact) i think i know of, is thin soles.  Having done kicking etc in some thin soles, i think it lets you feel things easier and allows you flex your foot easier.   (overal design depends on that as well though)

and what i wear: anything i can find.   i wore off brand until they didnt fit me anymore.   Thats just general use, the shoes i walk around in are the ones i would use for exercise as well.


----------



## Flying Crane (May 21, 2020)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> I have used New Balance for the past 10 years. Until last year I found out the Nike Air Monarch IV is much better. Now I have 7 pairs of Nike Air Monarch IV. Besides MA training, I even use it for my 3 miles running.


I can’t wear nike, the toe box is always too narrow for my feet.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (May 21, 2020)

Flying Crane said:


> I don’t like the feuyue they just don’t fit my feet well.  I haven’t found any specifically “Kung fu” shoes that I think are worth a damn.  I wear New Balance, they fit my feet the best.  Typically a cross-trainer type shoe.


Apparently people think New Balance is a 'nerdy' brand. I've had people make comments about it when I wear them, but it's the only brand I buy from. By far the best for whatever it is that I'm interested in doing on a given day.


----------



## Oily Dragon (May 21, 2020)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> *Nike Air Monarch IV*



+1 for these, great shoes for both kung fu training and general sports and athletics.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (May 21, 2020)

Oily Dragon said:


> +1 for these, great shoes for both kung fu training and general sports and athletics.


Good price too for $52.50.

nike air monarch iv - Google Shopping


----------



## Buka (May 21, 2020)

Welcome to Martial Talk, Ak.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (May 21, 2020)

Trapboxer said:


> I actually like wrestling shoes for training.


The only issue is the wrestling shoes doesn't absorb the shock when you jump up and land back down. If you do 30 jumping kicks, you can feel it.


----------



## yak sao (May 21, 2020)

I like skechers...they are super light and great for kicking.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 22, 2020)

Flying Crane said:


> I don’t like the feuyue they just don’t fit my feet well.  I haven’t found any specifically “Kung fu” shoes that I think are worth a damn.  I wear New Balance, they fit my feet the best.  Typically a cross-trainer type shoe.


The kung fu shoes make great summer slippers.


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (May 22, 2020)

gpseymour said:


> The kung fu shoes make great summer slippers.




Arent kung fu shoes literally just redesigned slippers?    Well Plimsolls.


----------



## drop bear (May 22, 2020)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> The only issue is the wrestling shoes doesn't absorb the shock when you jump up and land back down. If you do 30 jumping kicks, you can feel it.



Yeah but they also don't chew up your expensive jigsaw mats. 

So it depends where you train. 

Ultimately you need to break down why you need shoes and then buy shoes for that purpose.


----------



## drop bear (May 22, 2020)

And while I am looking up kung fu shoes. This came up.

It is a point I have made before that just because something is specific to a task. It doesn't mean it is better at that task.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (May 22, 2020)

yak sao said:


> I like skechers...they are super light and great for kicking.


When I bought my Nike, I also bought a pair of Skechers. I felt the Skechers is too hard for running. If I compare Nike Air Monarch IV with Skechers, for the shock absorbing, I'll give

- 8-9 for Nike Air Monarch IV, and
- 4-5 for Skechers.

I don't know what technology that Air Monarch use. I find out it's much better in "shock absorbing" than all the shoes that I have had from New Balance before. The moment that I have my Nike Air Monarch IV on, the moment that I know my New Balance live is over (I used New Balance in the past 40 years).


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 22, 2020)

Rat said:


> Arent kung fu shoes literally just redesigned slippers?    Well Plimsolls.


No idea. I just think they're comfy around the house.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 22, 2020)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> When I bought my Nike, I also bought a pair of Skechers. I felt the Skechers is too hard for running. If I compare Nike Air Monarch IV with Skechers, for the shock absorbing, I'll give
> 
> - 8-9 for Nike Air Monarch IV, and
> - 4-5 for Skechers.
> ...


Sketchers generally aren't truly sport shoes. They're casual shoes with some sport shoe features. I'd expect almost any running trainer (as opposed to a competition running shoe, which can be much thinner) to have much more cushion than most casual shoes.

That said, I'm not sure I'm as concerned about cushioning during my MA training, though that might be because I've spent so much of my time training (even the exercise portion) on mats.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (May 22, 2020)

gpseymour said:


> training (even the exercise portion) on mats.


I'm talking about outdoor training. If you train indoor on mat, the shoes cushioning may not be that important for you.


----------



## JowGaWolf (May 23, 2020)

Ak1920 said:


> What is important? Flexibility, grip, canvas


It just depends on how you are training.  If you are training to learn how to fight then those shoes aren't going to be good.   This is what I train in, because these shoes can take some punishment. I used to train on carpet and asphalt,  now I train on concrete, asphalt, dirt, and grass.  So these are just a good all around shoes.  But they are bad for carpet because they have way too much grip on carpet.  It was common to smell burning rubber in the school where I used to train because of all of the friction these shoes have on carpet.   




My idea shoe to train in are wrestling shoes on any surface.  The problem with these shoes is that they were never designed to take the punishment for martial arts training so they will last about 4 years before you have to start taping the soles of the shoe. to prevent burning a hold through the bottom of it.  





I also train in boots too, but that's just to keep my kung fu from getting too comfortable with any specific type of shoe.  I don't use my boots as designated training uniform.

As for the shoes that you are looking at.  Don't buy those.  I have always heard kung fu practitioners state that those shoes don't last long.  You'll usually see those shoes being used with Tai Chi and Wushu.  Everyone who I know that have tried those shoes have stated that the soles aren't durable. 

The only shoe that I wouldn't train kung fu in are running shoes.  Running shoes weren't made to deal with lateral movement and as of such will affect your balance in a negative way and will increase your risk of hurting your ankle.


----------



## JowGaWolf (May 23, 2020)

Trapboxer said:


> I actually like wrestling shoes for training
> 
> Sent from my moto e6 using Tapatalk


The most comfortable shoes I have ever worn.  I'm actually buying a new pair this month.  My old pair has duct table being used as a substitute sole.  The only shoes I've ever had where the stitch didn't fail on me.


----------



## JowGaWolf (May 23, 2020)

Oily Dragon said:


> +1 for these, great shoes for both kung fu training and general sports and athletics.


That's 2 people who say it's great.  Makes me want to give it a try.


----------



## JowGaWolf (May 23, 2020)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> The only issue is the wrestling shoes doesn't absorb the shock when you jump up and land back down. If you do 30 jumping kicks, you can feel it.


  You just have to land differently and engage more of the muscles in your toes and the ball of your foot to help make the landing softer. for me it wasn't a big change as I used to play a lot of basketball where I was on my toes much of the time.



drop bear said:


> Ultimately you need to break down why you need shoes and then buy shoes for that purpose.


Definitely.  100% correct. A must


----------



## JowGaWolf (May 23, 2020)

drop bear said:


> And while I am looking up kung fu shoes. This came up.
> 
> It is a point I have made before that just because something is specific to a task. It doesn't mean it is better at that task.


This is the same story that I hear from other martial artists who have bought "martial arts shoes" When you go to kung fu schools that get in a lot of physical training, you won't see many with these shoes on.   Freddy should have stopped after the first $200.  for "martial arts shoes" ha ha ha.  It took him thousands of dollars to give up on those shoes lol.  

The other thing I've heard about "martial arts shoes" is that they have the worst support.  I've never understood the "lightness factor" that was always strange with me.  Big tough martial arts guy who is powerful and strong complains about heavy shoes. lol.   I could never undstand the mentality of that.


----------



## Flying Crane (May 24, 2020)

JowGaWolf said:


> The only shoe that I wouldn't train kung fu in are running shoes.  Running shoes weren't made to deal with lateral movement and as of such will affect your balance in a negative way and will increase your risk of hurting your ankle.



This is also my opinion.  I’ve found cross trainers to be a better choice than running shoes.

Court shoes (basketball, tennis) could be a good choice as well.


----------



## _Simon_ (May 25, 2020)

Flying Crane said:


> I don’t like the feuyue they just don’t fit my feet well.  I haven’t found any specifically “Kung fu” shoes that I think are worth a damn.  I wear New Balance, they fit my feet the best.  Typically a cross-trainer type shoe.





Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> Apparently people think New Balance is a 'nerdy' brand. I've had people make comments about it when I wear them, but it's the only brand I buy from. By far the best for whatever it is that I'm interested in doing on a given day.


I think I've had my New Balance runners for... close to 17 years now... love em! They have started falling apart the last couple of years but they're so comfortable!


----------



## jobo (May 25, 2020)

gpseymour said:


> Sketchers generally aren't truly sport shoes. They're casual shoes with some sport shoe features. I'd expect almost any running trainer (as opposed to a competition running shoe, which can be much thinner) to have much more cushion than most casual shoes.
> 
> That said, I'm not sure I'm as concerned about cushioning during my MA training, though that might be because I've spent so much of my time training (even the exercise portion) on mats.


 thats possibly because your not bouncing up and down enough


----------



## jobo (May 25, 2020)

_Simon_ said:


> I think I've had my New Balance runners for... close to 17 years now... love em! They have started falling apart the last couple of years but they're so comfortable!


dear god,17 YEARS.. ive never got more than 12 months out of any shoe that ive actually worn with any regularity


----------



## Flying Crane (May 25, 2020)

_Simon_ said:


> I think I've had my New Balance runners for... close to 17 years now... love em! They have started falling apart the last couple of years but they're so comfortable!


We train in shoes because we do a specific stepping and pivoting method that grinds the bottom of the feet on the ground.  Mostly I train outside on the concrete, so I grind away the soles of the shoes.  I keep a pair of shoes that I only wear for training and if my training is consistent and regular then they might last as little as six months before I’ve ground it away.  Sometimes they last as long as a year.  

I used to belong to a fitness gym and I would practice in the group exercise room when it wasn’t being used.  That had a nice hardwood floor, and those shoes lasted a few years.  But on the concrete, they have a short lifespan.

This is also why thin or flimsy shoes are no good for what I train.  I could wreck them very quickly.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 25, 2020)

jobo said:


> thats possibly because your not bouncing up and down enough


As I said, it's probably because I'm usually on mats. Bare feet on good grappling mats is a lot of padding.


----------



## ShortBridge (May 25, 2020)

Ak1920 said:


> I'm trying to learn more about wearing shoes while practicing Kung Fu and what brands are most popular. Im not currently practicing but need to do some research so thought might as well ask some experts to get the facts. What is important? Flexibility, grip, canvas, etc.
> 
> Any feedback is helpful. The brand I am researching is Feiyue.
> 
> Thanks for your help!



It sounds like you are not training right now, so I wouldn't try to solve the riddle of the proper footwear. It doesn't really matter what we train in, unless you're training with us. 

When you find the place that you want to train and the person you want to learn from, they'll tell you what they prefer.

I own my own school and have strong preferences, but if I found a style and a teacher that I wanted to study with, I'd put my preferences aside and wear whatever they wanted me to.


----------



## _Simon_ (May 25, 2020)

jobo said:


> dear god,17 YEARS.. ive never got more than 12 months out of any shoe that ive actually worn with any regularity


Haha.. yeah used to use them for running, then only used them every now and then for non-running stuff. Somehow they've lasted!


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 26, 2020)

_Simon_ said:


> Haha.. yeah used to use them for running, then only used them every now and then for non-running stuff. Somehow they've lasted!


The only shoes I can think of that have lasted me that long are my western boots. Haven't used them much for running, though.


----------



## jobo (May 26, 2020)

gpseymour said:


> The only shoes I can think of that have lasted me that long are my western boots. Haven't used them much for running, though.


 i have a pair of gucci shoes that are a decade on, this is because they were so expensive that i only wear them for high days and holidays, they are however now out of fashion so are worse for their purpose than useless

there is nothing in the world more useless than high fashion that is no longer in fashion


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Jun 18, 2020)

It depends on you weather you like it or not i prefer shoe any kind of shoe


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jun 18, 2020)

Trapboxer said:


> I actually like wrestling shoes for training
> 
> Sent from my moto e6 using Tapatalk


The problem of wrestling shoes is it doesn't come with 4E width for my wide feet. I have 2 pairs of it. It always hurt my feet.

I don't understand why wrestling shoes doesn't even come with E width.


----------



## Damien (Mar 23, 2021)

A bit of thread necromancy, but for anyone looking for good training shoes in the future, I recommend Merrell Vapour Gloves. They're nice and flexible, lightweight, have a tough sole and a bit of grip, but not so much you can't turn your feet easily. They also have a wide toe box, which I think is a must for shoes these days. The only downside is that they aren't overly cushioned, so if you do a lot of jumping it can be uncomfortable if you aren't used to it. In which case Lems are pretty good, though a bit on the pricey side.

I find Feiyue's are too narrow having spent years wearing barefoot shoes. Other than that they are great though, so if you have narrow feet or don't mind squishing your toes in you can't really go wrong. Just don't get the fashion shoe version, make sure you get the ones where the sole is slightly rounded and comes up the sides in a curve. The French made fashion ones just aren't the same for kung fu. It's getting harder and harder to find authentic Feuyue MA shoes outside of China these days though, so knock off brands can be the way to go.


----------



## Cragrat (May 27, 2021)

Damien said:


> A bit of thread necromancy, but for anyone looking for good training shoes in the future, I recommend Merrell Vapour Gloves. They're nice and flexible, lightweight, have a tough sole and a bit of grip, but not so much you can't turn your feet easily. They also have a wide toe box, which I think is a must for shoes these days. The only downside is that they aren't overly cushioned, so if you do a lot of jumping it can be uncomfortable if you aren't used to it. In which case Lems are pretty good, though a bit on the pricey side.
> 
> I find Feiyue's are too narrow having spent years wearing barefoot shoes. Other than that they are great though, so if you have narrow feet or don't mind squishing your toes in you can't really go wrong. Just don't get the fashion shoe version, make sure you get the ones where the sole is slightly rounded and comes up the sides in a curve. The French made fashion ones just aren't the same for kung fu. It's getting harder and harder to find authentic Feuyue MA shoes outside of China these days though, so knock off brands can be the way to go.


If training in class you should probably follow school etiquette and wear whatever the instructor prefers you to have. However , when you find the art you will likely follow , get a good training partner and practice all your available skills in everyday clothing. You can't gaurantee to be attacked by the right opponent in the right circumstance , place or time that will suit you!


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Oct 25, 2021)

Black cotton soled Kung fu shoes on a waxed and polished concrete floor is how we do it. Very slippery!


----------



## Buka (Oct 25, 2021)

Used to love those shoes. They were a fashion statement back in the day, they were everywhere.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 25, 2021)

Buka said:


> Used to love those shoes. They were a fashion statement back in the day, they were everywhere.


I have two pair I use as summer slippers. Love them.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Oct 26, 2021)

gpseymour said:


> I have two pair I use as summer slippers. Love them.


Just not good in the rain! Squish squish squish.


----------



## Instructor (Oct 26, 2021)

When I train in shoes I prefer Xero Prios: Awesome casual minimalist shoe from Xero Shoes A little pricey maybe but they last forever.  I've been wearing the same pair daily for three years and they still look and feel great.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 26, 2021)

size 14 feet.... I use whatever shoes I can find....currently a pair of sketcher flat soled sneakers.

They don't make Kung Fu shoes that big. Even when I was in Beijing ans decided to get a pair custom made, I was told by the folks that would make them.... we can't make shoes that big,


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 26, 2021)

Instructor said:


> When I train in shoes I prefer Xero Prios: Awesome casual minimalist shoe from Xero Shoes A little pricey maybe but they last forever.  I've been wearing the same pair daily for three years and they still look and feel great.


My current go-to for training in shoes (when I don't just train in whatever I happen to have on) is New Balance Minimus. Just an old pair I had around from when I tried running in them. They're super comfy, and I can feel the ground better than in most of my shoes. I did replace the laces with elastic laces, to convert them to slip-ons.

Something like this, but an older model.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 26, 2021)

Xue Sheng said:


> size 14 feet.... I use whatever shoes I can find....currently a pair of sketcher flat soled sneakers.
> 
> They don't make Kung Fu shoes that big. Even when I was in Beijing ans decided to get a pair custom made, I was told by the folks that would make them.... we can't make shoes that big,


I have a hard time finding them even in whatever's equivalent to US size 10. Maybe you could sew a pair of mine together?


----------



## Steve (Oct 26, 2021)

Xue Sheng said:


> size 14 feet.... I use whatever shoes I can find....currently a pair of sketcher flat soled sneakers.
> 
> They don't make Kung Fu shoes that big. Even when I was in Beijing ans decided to get a pair custom made, I was told by the folks that would make them.... we can't make shoes that big,


You know what they say about guys with big feet...



Spoiler: Answer



They have bad knees...  What did you think?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 26, 2021)

Steve said:


> You know what they say about guys with big feet...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They have a good understanding


----------



## Instructor (Oct 27, 2021)

I know this is a shoe thread and not running but I highly encourage reading Born to Run by:    Christopher McDougall it really changed my world view when it comes to shoes.


----------



## Instructor (Oct 27, 2021)

Steve said:


> You know what they say about guys with big feet...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wish it was true LOL..


----------



## john_newman (Oct 27, 2021)

I think Adidas would be a perfect fit for this..!!


----------



## Buka (Oct 27, 2021)

Instructor said:


> When I train in shoes I prefer Xero Prios: Awesome casual minimalist shoe from Xero Shoes A little pricey maybe but they last forever.  I've been wearing the same pair daily for three years and they still look and feel great.


That's a nice looking shoe, I especially like the blue ones. Do you know if they run true to size?


----------



## clfsean (Oct 28, 2021)

I've been wearing Budo Saga for the past 6 years or so. Much better than Feiyue in that they don't roll. Flat rubber bottom, leather upper. They're more expensive so if you have a habit of running through several pair a year (I only do about 2 pair a year now) I'd say check your budget. Nice thing about them is I can get them in the States, here in Japan, China, etc... and they're the same. No mfg/quality issues like Feiyue and unlike name brand (read $$$) shoes, are always the same. They don't change design mid stream on an existing version.


----------



## Instructor (Oct 28, 2021)

Buka said:


> That's a nice looking shoe, I especially like the blue ones. Do you know if they run true to size?


They have for me, I'm size eleven (US sizes) and that is what I order. I find they are particularly comfortable with elastic lock laces. It's almost like wearing slippers.  I just went jogging in mine and they performed fine.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 28, 2021)

john_newman said:


> I think Adidas would be a perfect fit for this..!!


Just randomly any Adidas shoe?


----------



## Oily Dragon (Oct 28, 2021)

Retired my Nike Monarchs, worn through.   No shoe lives forever, but kung fu shoes suffer more than most.

Now trying the Saucony FormFit PWRRUN.  These babies are so soft but supportive.  Good for running, forms, running some more, doing more forms, and still have enough traction for even Wing Chun sparring.









						PWRRUN | Saucony
					

Official Saucony site - Shop the full collection of PWRRUN and find what you're looking for today.




					www.saucony.com


----------

